# Help (mixing DIY juices)



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Is there a general rule for mixing single flavour concentrates like coffee or tabaco? After the base of pg/vg/nic. Like 5% to the volume base or sosomething


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

Hey Bud

I stumbled across this thread recently from rogue zombie and it's a great help:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-flavour-percentages.t10467/#post-208022

Maybe it will help you too
I haven't personally mixed any coffee nor tobacco flavours (as I'm not fond of it) and I have never mixed any single flavour juices either (besides for isolating an issue with a bad mix I made once), but generally I range between 10 and 20% flavour concentrates per bottle and certain flavours I never exceed a certain threshold (eg. Marshmallow, I will never go above 3% because I find if I exceed it, it mutes the other flavours and becomes overbearing).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> I stumbled across this thread recently from rogue zombie and it's a great help:
> 
> ...


Now that's what I needed. Ty mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

Here is my 50 cents, this is what i do:


I first mix my PG and Flavour Concentrate. Give it a stir, do not shake it. 10%-13% flavour usually hits the spot.
I add my nic, then enclose the container isolating it from ventilation.
I then add my VG, I fill up the container to the top so that there is almost no air in it.
I then close it and shake the juice for a few minutes.
For steeping I store it in a unaccessed dark closet.

I have a fibrating mat somewhere, the kind you use under your mattres if your alarm doesn't wake you up.

I want to see if I can store my juice on it during the steeping proccess. I don't know if it would make any difference.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Willan Theunissen said:


> Here is my 50 cents, this is what i do:
> 
> 
> I first mix my PG and Flavour Concentrate. Give it a stir, do not shake it. 10%-13% flavour usually hits the spot.
> ...



Ty, that helps


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Thread moved to DIY E-Liquid and mixing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Now that's what I needed. Ty mate



Have found that these recommendations are generally quite close, used many of them and been happy.


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

Willan Theunissen said:


> Here is my 50 cents, this is what i do:
> 
> 
> I first mix my PG and Flavour Concentrate. Give it a stir, do not shake it. 10%-13% flavour usually hits the spot.
> ...



Just a quick question with regards to filling the container with VG to the top, so that there is very little air in it - why is this, less oxidation for the nic? why then does other diy'ers suggest to open the containers at times to make it vent?

Quite interested in this as i'm new to diy and my current mixes, i'm using 30ml containers and making 20ml mixes at a time, meaning +- 1/3 of the container is air? I prefer it this way in order to be able to shake better as a full bottle does not agitate the contents as well?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Just a quick question with regards to filling the container with VG to the top, so that there is very little air in it - why is this, less oxidation for the nic? why then does other diy'ers suggest to open the containers at times to make it vent?
> 
> Quite interested in this as i'm new to diy and my current mixes, i'm using 30ml containers and making 20ml mixes at a time, meaning +- 1/3 of the container is air? I prefer it this way in order to be able to shake better as a full bottle does not agitate the contents as well?



In my opinion, what you are doing is perfectly fine. I usually make 450mls in a 500ml glass bottle to allow the space to shake and agitate (actually made 1.8litres in a 2litre bottle recently lol). 

Depending on the juice, I shake it up everyday for the first 2 to 3 days, then let it stand open to oxidise for about 2 to 3 weeks (giving it a shake every 2 to 3 days). 

To date, Ive heard no bad things of oxidising juice besides for 1 guy that found a bug in his juice. 

Dont let your concentrated nic oxidise though.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> In my opinion, what you are doing is perfectly fine. I usually make 450mls in a 500ml glass bottle to allow the space to shake and agitate (actually made 1.8litres in a 2litre bottle recently lol).
> 
> Depending on the juice, I shake it up everyday for the first 2 to 3 days, then let it stand open to oxidise for about 2 to 3 weeks (giving it a shake every 2 to 3 days).
> 
> ...


So if I have my base of pg/vg and nic in a bottle, I then add my flavors but don't leave open. Just shake?


----------



## Lehan (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> In my opinion, what you are doing is perfectly fine. I usually make 450mls in a 500ml glass bottle to allow the space to shake and agitate (actually made 1.8litres in a 2litre bottle recently lol).
> 
> Depending on the juice, I shake it up everyday for the first 2 to 3 days, then let it stand open to oxidise for about 2 to 3 weeks (giving it a shake every 2 to 3 days).
> 
> ...



Thanks @Cespian 

You must have a huge liking in a certain juice in order to make 1.8l of it  currently still trying to perfect a adv for myself, i tend to get bored with the same juice after 2 tanks.

Another interesting fact, seen as there is some issues with getting concentrated nic into the country (i try to preserve what I've got), there is posts of people stating they put there nic in the freezer? My nic content is sealed stored in a dark cupboard. I have however put 30ml concentrated nic into a different container in order for the bigger container not to be opened and closed with every small mix i make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> So if I have my base of pg/vg and nic in a bottle, I then add my flavors but don't leave open. Just shake?



I don't quite understand the question. I do leave my bottles open after mixing though... it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Lehan said:


> Thanks @Cespian
> 
> You must have a huge liking in a certain juice in order to make 1.8l of it  currently still trying to perfect a adv for myself, i tend to get bored with the same juice after 2 tanks.
> 
> Another interesting fact, seen as there is some issues with getting concentrated nic into the country (i try to preserve what I've got), there is posts of people stating they put there nic in the freezer? My nic content is sealed stored in a dark cupboard. I have however put 30ml concentrated nic into a different container in order for the bigger container not to be opened and closed with every small mix i make.



I never found the need to even try freezing the nic. I just leave mine in a cool dark place. I've kept a bottle of nic (suspended/diluted in VG) for 3 months before using it up and it hasn't gone bad. 

I vape 20 to 30mls a day hence making small quantities is no option for me hehe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/1/16)

If your want a bit more info on breathing , steeping etc. this was quite informative to me when i started DIY ...

You just have to get through the massive personality that is Rip Tripper, he drives me a little mad to be honest

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> So if I have my base of pg/vg and nic in a bottle, I then add my flavors but don't leave open. Just shake?


On all my mixes I make it a point to leave it open for at least one night. Certain flavours can get way too perfumey & I've noticed that leaving the cap off mellows it out a bit.

My bottles are never filled to the top , I leave about a ml empty so that it mixes well when shaken .

In all honesty though , time is your best friend. All the shaking , stirring , heating & what nots don't hold a candle to a good week or two of steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Hi @shaun patrick 
I have added a small descriptive phrase to your title. Hope you are okay with that?

It just helps so that when members see the title in their feeds they know what its about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> I stumbled across this thread recently from rogue zombie and it's a great help:
> 
> ...



@shaun patrick

Just keep in mind, this is quite an old chart, so some of those percentages may have been for older pen and carto tanks. And I have found that some are just plain rubbish. If you use that chart, I would start with the lower percentages.

What brand are you using?
Because it can vary dramatically from flavour to flavour with TFA and CAP. Whereas Flavour Art are all basically 2-5%

A general thumbrule:

TFA 8-15%
CAP 8-15%
FW 10-15%
FA 2-5%

But like I said, this is a general thumbrule.

I normally start at 6% with TFA and CAP. 8% with FW and 2% with FA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @shaun patrick
> 
> Just keep in mind, this is quite an old chart, so some of those percentages may have been for older pen and carto tanks. And I have found that some are just plain rubbish. If you use that chart, I would start with the lower percentages.
> 
> ...


That will work. Ty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/16)

Also I use this site as reference http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors 

Where it says 'Search', type flavour eg. TFA Lemon.... and it brings up the minimum, maximum and median for that flavour. 

But again, keep in mind this is contributed by people, not the manufacturer, so its not an exact science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Also I use this site as reference http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors
> 
> Where it says 'Search', type flavour eg. TFA Lemon.... and it brings up the minimum, maximum and median for that flavour.
> 
> But again, keep in mind this is contributed by people, not the manufacturer, so its not an exact science.


Oh yes. I built my recipes on that site. Should have thought about that.  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

